# Anyone recognize this?



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I know there's nothing new under the sun so I'm sure I didn't invent this but I've never seen it in any pattern compendium. It's knit with double strands. ON the knit side row, you knit one of the strands. Then you knit the second strand of the first stitch with the first strand of the second stitch and so on across the row. The last stitch will be knitting a sing strand again. On the purl side, you purl two together (it will be four strands) and then purl across the row. This is creating the most gorgeous bias cloth. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the stitch?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

New to me. Anxious to hear replies. Love the look.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm using 100% merino wool from Malabrigo and the stitch definition is amazing. The variegated yarn accentuates the stitch. I"m making a scarf and I'm alternating the knit and purl sides to create a zigurat effect.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm familiar with it. I bought the book, *Twice-Knit Knitting* by Lee Gilchrist, back in the 70s, and I've made baby blankets and two ponchos from it. Weather-proof ponchos. If you google Twice-Knit Knitting, you'll find videos and more.

http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I checked out a video and it looks more like a herringbone stitch. The video only used one strand of wool and involved dropping the first stitch. That's not what I'm doing.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with it. I bought the book, *Twice-Knit Knitting* by Lee Gilchrist, back in the 70s, and I've made baby blankets and two ponchos from it. Weather-proof ponchos. If you google Twice-Knit Knitting, you'll find videos and more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's a diagram of what I'm doing


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

A long time ago I wondered if this could be done but I never tried it. It looks great and I love the yarn, one of my favorites.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

And I suppose that if you purl together the last two stitches, you'd create a straight fabric rather than a bias one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> I checked out a video and it looks more like a herringbone stitch. The video only used one strand of wool and involved dropping the first stitch. That's not what I'm doing.


There are videos and there are videos.

In fact, the stitch you're doing is in even older books than Ms. Gilchrist's, though it's not labeled as 'twice-knit'.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

But I'm not knitting any stitches twice, nor am I dropping any


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with it. I bought the book, *Twice-Knit Knitting* by Lee Gilchrist, back in the 70s, and I've made baby blankets and two ponchos from it. Weather-proof ponchos. If you google Twice-Knit Knitting, you'll find videos and more.
> http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ


I remember that book, it got lost during one of our many moves since the 70s. Thanks Jessica, for the link, maybe I can replace it now, if the price isn't the Amazon high. :XD:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This may not be the method the poster is using, but does it have the same result?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> I know there's nothing new under the sun so I'm sure I didn't invent this but I've never seen it in any pattern compendium. It's knit with double strands. ON the knit side row, you knit one of the strands. Then you knit the second strand of the first stitch with the first strand of the second stitch and so on across the row. The last stitch will be knitting a sing strand again. On the purl side, you purl two together (it will be four strands) and then *purl across the row*. This is creating the most gorgeous bias cloth. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the stitch?


I missed that part about purling across the row. No, I haven't ever seen any fabric formed _that_ way before. You may have come up with a new pattern stitch! 
Bravo! :thumbup:

So, when you say, " It's knit with double strands.", do you mean that you are working with two strands of yarn at a time? And working them separately? Sort of?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgi2C9gQXEE
> This may not be the method the poster is using, but does it have the same result?


No, it _is_ one from the Twice-Knit Knitting book. Sschimel's is different, in that the back row is normal purling, not twice-worked stitches.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes. Two strands of yarn. My understanding of twice knit stitches aka herringbone stitch is that it's worked in single strands of yarn and two stitches are knit together but the stitches aren't dropped from the left needle. Only the first stitch is dropped. Then the second undropped stitch is knit together with the next stitch and the first stitch is then dropped again. That's not what I'm doing though it looks somewhat similar.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I missed that part about purling across the row. No, I haven't ever seen any fabric formed _that_ way before. You may have come up with a new pattern stitch!
> Bravo! :thumbup:
> 
> So, when you say, " It's knit with double strands.", do you mean that you are working with two strands of yarn at a time? And working them separately? Sort of?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Yes. Two strands of yarn. My understanding of twice knit stitches aka herringbone stitch is that it's worked in single strands of yarn and two stitches are knit together but the stitches aren't dropped from the left needle. Only the first stitch is dropped. Then the second undropped stitch is knit together with the next stitch and the first stitch is then dropped again. That's not what I'm doing though it looks somewhat similar.


Got it! Thanks for the neat looking fabric it makes.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this look. I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

sschimel said:


> And I suppose that if you purl together the last two stitches, you'd create a straight fabric rather than a bias one.


Your fabric is stunning :mrgreen:

Knitting 3 strands together as your first RS stitch might be an option for a non bias variant too


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Take a look at New Stitch A Day website. They have a Stitchanary and you can look at the different stitches. You might find it there. Good Luck!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

similar concept of interlocking the stitches, but really very different results. both give denser fabrics. great options for household items like place mats or pillow covers.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with it. I bought the book, *Twice-Knit Knitting* by Lee Gilchrist, back in the 70s, and I've made baby blankets and two ponchos from it. Weather-proof ponchos. If you google Twice-Knit Knitting, you'll find videos and more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ


I knew you'd know! Whenever I see a problem I scroll down and there you are with the answer. If I ever get adventurous in my knitting you will definitely be my go-to person with my problems. Much respect!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Very interesting. I like the look and think that I will have to try it.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice looking and love that it makes a heavy (thick) fabric without buying chunky that isn't always warm, sometimes just bulky.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

tamarque said:


> similar concept of interlocking the stitches, but really very different results. both give denser fabrics. great options for household items like place mats or pillow covers.


Yes I agree. I am in the middle of making a rug for the back door. I am using moss stitch. I wish I had seen the video of twice knit knitting first! I love the denseness if the yarn. It would have been much better. I am half way through....next time.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this stitch I am eager to give this a try ; )


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

didn't quite grasp the concept of knitting with two strands but Liat explains it very well...


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I googled this as im not good at understanding until i see how its done and came up with this site:
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Zgi2C9gQXEE&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DZgi2C9gQXEE

Then saw another video for double knitting:






Both seem to make a thick pattern and have a very different look. Definately going to try them both out Many thanks Sschimel for showing us your work.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Elizabeth Zimmerman said that she never invented any stitch or technique, but just thought it up again after someone else already had. She called it "unventing."


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I like that. I unvented this stitch.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with it. I bought the book, *Twice-Knit Knitting* by Lee Gilchrist, back in the 70s, and I've made baby blankets and two ponchos from it. Weather-proof ponchos. If you google Twice-Knit Knitting, you'll find videos and more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ


Jessica-Jean you are amazing! So knowledgeable and helpful when KPers write in for advice! Thanks for all your input!
:thumbup:


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting knit pattern! Well done!

I'm still trying to figure out how it is exactly that you are using the 2 strands... are you just holding them together and knitting them as one?... are you knitting them separately? alternately?... and purling back holding both strands together? I took a look at your chart and am too blonde to figure it out... can't make heads or tails of it, ha. To me it looks like: 
Row 1: k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk
Row 2: k across.

Oh well, I may not have a clue what it is you are doing, but by reading this thread, I have been introduced to "Twice Knit Knitting" and am going to give it a try using cotton yarn to make a swatch/dishcloth. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread! 

Thanks again for sharing a photo of your new/unvented pattern!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! Read and learn, huh?


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Lynda from Watford said:


> I knew you'd know! Whenever I see a problem I scroll down and there you are with the answer. If I ever get adventurous in my knitting you will definitely be my go-to person with my problems. Much respect!


Me three.


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the look but it also looks like a migraine coming on!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> I knew you'd know! Whenever I see a problem I scroll down and there you are with the answer. If I ever get adventurous in my knitting you will definitely be my go-to person with my problems. Much respect!


Ah! But _this_ time I was *wrong*! Read my later post(s)!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> didn't quite grasp the concept of knitting with two strands but Liat explains it very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sschimel's pattern stitch is _neither_ twice-knit knitting _nor_ double-knitting! Go back and read her directions again, if you don't believe me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Interesting knit pattern! Well done!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how it is exactly that you are using the 2 strands... are you just holding them together and knitting them as one?... are you knitting them separately? alternately?... and purling back holding both strands together? I took a look at your chart and am too blonde to figure it out... can't make heads or tails of it, ha. To me it looks like:
> Row 1: k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk, k2tog, ssk
> ...


I've attached Sschimels new stitch pattern broken down step-by-step so anyone should be able to reproduce it.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

it looks like a rice stitch


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

So, how did you start the pattern? How did you cast-on?


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

wow


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Holy Hannah! Way too complicated for this ol' gal!! Looks good tho'.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I cast on using my fave cast on, the cable cast on. I hold two strands of yarn together throughout. The first stitch on a knit row is knitting both held strands through only one strand of the stitch on the needle. All other stitches are knit through the second strand of one stitch and the first half of the next stitch. The last knit stitch is through the last remaining half stitch. I'll take pics and post them. It's not nearly as complicated as I've apparently made it sound.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like this one! Will have to keep an eye on this thread!

Thanks for the puzzler!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Amazing!
Donna K


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've attached Sschimels new stitch pattern broken down step-by-step so anyone should be able to reproduce it.


Thank you so much, Jessica-Jean!
Unfortunately, I'm still too blonde to 'get it'...



sschimel said:


> I cast on using my fave cast on, the cable cast on. I hold two strands of yarn together throughout. The first stitch on a knit row is knitting both held strands through only one strand of the stitch on the needle. All other stitches are knit through the second strand of one stitch and the first half of the next stitch. The last knit stitch is through the last remaining half stitch. I'll take pics and post them. It's not nearly as complicated as I've apparently made it sound.


I tried casting on and following the instructions step by step but just don't understand them! Oh well... I'm probably the only one this clueless!!! ha. Hopefully your pictures will help! I look forward to seeing them... and I love to challenge myself!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Thank you so much, Jessica-Jean!
> Unfortunately, I'm still too blonde to 'get it'...
> tried casting on and following the instructions step by step but just don't understand them! Oh well... I'm probably the only one this clueless!!! ha.


A) Blonds don't have the corner on cluelessness.

B) Blond or not, it's not all that hard; it's just _different_.

So, holding two strands together, cast on some stitches. (I don't know if this works better on an odd or even number; that remains to be determined. Maybe by you!)

Now comes the _different_ part.

Knit just one of the two strands that make up the first stitch, and leave the other half of the stitch untouched on the left-hand needle.

Then, knit that left-alone second half of the first stitch along with the first half of the second stitch.

And repeat across, knitting the last left-alone second half of the last stitch alone.

Turn and purl the first two stitches together as one; that'll be four strands of yarn, and purl the rest (two strands of yarn per stitch).

As described, this fabric biases. It's still to be determined how to make it straight.

Try it again. I bet you'll 'get it'! :-D


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Fascinated by this conversation. Can you explain again about the purl row please. I think I get the knit row. Do you purl the four strands only at the beginning of the row then purl as normal - or as I think - you repeat purling of the four strands all the way across. I have to admit it sounds confusing but I'd love to try it as a new stitch experiment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

taypol said:


> Fascinated by this conversation. Can you explain again about the purl row please. I think I get the knit row. Do you purl the four strands only at the beginning of the row then purl as normal - or as I think - you repeat purling of the four strands all the way across. I have to admit it sounds confusing but I'd love to try it as a new stitch experiment.


purl the first two stitches together as one (that'll be four strands of yarn) and purl the rest of the stitches individually (two strands of yarn per stitch)


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> purl the first two stitches together as one (that'll be four strands of yarn) and purl the rest of the stitches individually (two strands of yarn per stitch)


That is correct. The reason for that is that you increase by one stitch every knit row. If you don't purl two together every purl row, the piece just keeps getting wider.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope you are going to post pictures, I am definitely a visual learner. Love the stitch.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I will post pictures. I finished the scarf and delivered it today, so I'll start a sample project this afternoon.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's a picture of the finished scarf. I get bored so I alternated blocks of the knit side and purl side. I washed it in hot water to felt it and it now feels like chenille.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. It's a beautiful piece of work.

Now all that remains, Sschimel, is a name for your "new" or "unvented" stitch pattern. You know this topic will come up again and folks need to know how find it. As imaginative as you are, I'm sure you can figure out a name that won't offend or plagiarize.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Nitting_More said:


> Thanks for the pictures. It's a beautiful piece of work.
> 
> Now all that remains, Sschimel, is a name for your "new" or "unvented" stitch pattern. You know this topic will come up again and folks need to know how find it. As imaginative as you are, I'm sure you can figure out a name that won't offend or plagiarize.


I suppose that Happy End Of DOMA stitch would be out of the question?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> I suppose that Happy End Of DOMA stitch would be out of the question?


Maybe, or maybe not. How about Undoma? Those who're alert may 'get it', and those who aren't needn't! :twisted:


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

One thing I'd do differently in the future when using my stitch for a scarf is to use a lighter weight yarn. The worsted weight yarn when knit with double strand is a little stiff.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

sschimel said:


> One thing I'd do differently in the future when using my stitch for a scarf is to use a lighter weight yarn. The worsted weight yarn when knit with double strand is a little stiff.


I like JJ's idea of Undoma . . . says what it needs to.

I was planning to try this stitch on a placemat where the stiffness would be welcome. Have to take care of that bias growth first.

Nice work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> One thing I'd do differently in the future when using my stitch for a scarf is to use a lighter weight yarn. The worsted weight yarn when knit with double strand is a little stiff.


OR you could just use a very large needle to get the fabric to drape better. Very large as in US 15 or 19, though an 11 or 13 might work. For a bag though, the stiff fabric would be perfect!


----------



## CarolD (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica, you are amazing! Is there nothing you do not know about knitting? I can always count on an answer from you.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A) Blonds don't have the corner on cluelessness.
> 
> B) Blond or not, it's not all that hard; it's just _different_.
> 
> ...


Aww, Jessica-Jean, you are soooooo sweet! Bless you! Now that you have written it out in plain English, I think I get it! Yippee!!!
Thank you so much, J-J... you are such a treasure to this forum!

And like you, rjhandmade, I am a visual learner, so since no one else has posted pix yet, I took some of my swatch as I tried to follow J-J's instructions:


rjhandmade said:


> Hope you are going to post pictures, I am definitely a visual learner. Love the stitch.


I cast on holding 2 threads of yarn together (and worked a couple of rows...)









I knit the first thread of pair one separately...









I knit the 2nd thread of pair one together with the 1st thread of pair 2...and continue that across... 









I knit the last remaining thread of the last pair separately...









I purl together the 1st two sts (each st=2 threads, so there are 4 on my needle)...









I purl across the remainder of the row the 2 threads/st...









This is now what the fabric looks like:








Am I close?!?!??!
And by the way, I love the name unDOMA for this stitch!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Your swatch is correct. And those written directions are correct.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

CarolD said:


> Jessica, you are amazing! Is there nothing you do not know about knitting? I can always count on an answer from you.


I agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CarolD said:


> Jessica, you are amazing! Is there nothing you do not know about knitting? I can always count on an answer from you.


Since I learn something new - or am reminded of something I forgot? - every day on KP, there must be stuff I don't know ... _yet_!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Your swatch is correct. And those written directions are correct.


Yippee!!!!!!!
Thanks so much for sharing your lovey pattern stitch with us sschimel.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I cast on holding 2 threads of yarn together (and worked a couple of rows...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm ... Maybe your piece needs to get longer, but it's doesn't seem to be biasing, which isn't necessarily a _bad_ thing, but ... I don't know *why* it is not leaning the way sschimel's does. Not _knowing_ drives me crazy!

Other than that, it looks great! :thumbup:

By the way, just HOW did you manage to post the photos so that they are still posted within the quote?? Must the photo be somewhere online instead of on a computer desktop? Is _that_ the how?


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

She just hasn't knit enough rows for the bias to show


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

OMgirl said:


> I cast on holding 2 threads of yarn together (and worked a couple of rows...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much a definite help. Beautiful stitch and cute name.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Now we just need jj to convert the lovely shots to a PDF. I've tried, but can't figure out how to convert. Can you let us all know how you do it jessicajean?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> Now we just need jj to convert the lovely shots to a PDF. I've tried, but can't figure out how to convert. Can you let us all know how you do it Jessica-Jean?


I don't know from 'convert'. 
I (somewhat laboriously) copy and paste into Word and format to please myself 
cropping ink-guzzling photos to _just_ the item, 
re-ordering the directions so they make sense _to me_,
changing the font - usually to Georgia because it has very distinct differences between the small letter L and the numeral 1, 
adding information I think is helpful - in Comic Sans MS font, 
bolding row numbers, 
etc.). 
Once I'm happy with it, I save.

Now, this computer is running Word 10; the other has Word 7. Both of them give me the option to *save as*
> Word .docx, or 
> Word 97-2003, or
> PDF
Often, I'll attach all three versions of whatever. So far, everyone has been able to open at least one of the three document formats.

There are a slew of other 'save as' options, but I've no clue what they are, so I don't touch 'em! 

Lesson over. 
Class, dismissed!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I've looked and I can't find the book, out of print. Anyone...? Now I'm curious. I understand how to do this stitch, but does this book have patterns?


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the "save as" lesson Jessica-Jean. My version of Word didn't have that option, but I was able to download it as an add-in from Microsoft. I'm now able to save my documents as PDF. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Here's an apple for the teacher:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> Thanks for the "save as" lesson Jessica-Jean. My version of Word didn't have that option, but I was able to download it as an add-in from Microsoft. I'm now able to save my documents as PDF. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Here's an apple for the teacher:


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sschimel said:


> I know there's nothing new under the sun so I'm sure I didn't invent this but I've never seen it in any pattern compendium. It's knit with double strands. ON the knit side row, you knit one of the strands. Then you knit the second strand of the first stitch with the first strand of the second stitch and so on across the row. The last stitch will be knitting a sing strand again. On the purl side, you purl two together (it will be four strands) and then purl across the row. This is creating the most gorgeous bias cloth. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the stitch?


I am not sure if these are the same things but here is a pciture of a stitch called the Single twisted rib. The do look similar, don't they?
UPDATE: Well....I guess that is what I get for posting before I reviewed all of the new posts regarding this. This picture is obviously NOT the same thing. Not the first mistake I've ever made and most likely won't be the last!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janci said:


> I am not sure if these are the same things but here is a pciture of a stitch called the Single twisted rib.


What it _does_ look like, is the way I used to knit stockinette - alternate rows of twisted stitches!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

3mom said:


> I've looked and I can't find the book, out of print. Anyone...? Now I'm curious. I understand how to do this stitch, but does this book have patterns?


If you mean the Twice-Knit Knitting book http://www.amazon.com/Twice-knit-knitting-Lee-Gilchrist/dp/B0006C0FVQ , yes. It has patterns for the items seen on its cover. So far as I know, it was only printed once, back in 1970.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, lo and behold. Check out the pattern stitch

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTrevolution.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Well, lo and behold. Check out the pattern stitch
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTrevolution.html


Son of a gun! And its slight difference in directions probably takes care of the biasing.

How'd you find it?


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I was checking out yarns for my sister's cat sweater when I found an online knitting magazine, Knitty. And I started reading men's sweater patterns and there it was.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> I was checking out yarns for my sister's cat sweater when I found an online knitting magazine, Knitty. And I started reading men's sweater patterns and there it was.


Quite a coincidence to run across an 8-year-old pattern that just happens to have your stitch!
It should be a good one for a jacket or bag.


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sschimel said:


> I was checking out yarns for my sister's cat sweater when I found an online knitting magazine, Knitty. And I started reading men's sweater patterns and there it was.


Knitty is a great site...I have a number of things I have printed out from them!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> By the way, just HOW did you manage to post the photos so that they are still posted within the quote?? Must the photo be somewhere online instead of on a computer desktop? Is _that_ the how?


Well Jessica-Jean, to answer your question, I do not use the "File/picture attachments" below the reply box where you type your replies. I upload my photos online to www.photobucket.com and then paste the "direct link" to the photo I uploaded there and want to paste into my post here in the reply box and surround it with the image code from the box to the left of the reply box... etc.

Does that answer your question? Hope so!!!
It is the best I can do to explain it!
Kindest Regards,
OM girl


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

So there you go...unventing! It doesn't diminish your creativity in my view. Now, maybe you can show us what it looks like with two colors. That would be different!


sschimel said:


> Well, lo and behold. Check out the pattern stitch
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTrevolution.html


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

That stitch is called the split stitch. I thought I had invented it but of course, there's nothing new under the sun. http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113296


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes I read the that...I just forgot how long it had been since the thread started! I was just following up to see where it had gone. It would be neat to see how two colors would play out. It would force the identification of thread #1 and #2...Or maybe alternating colors for different rows? So many ways for the mind to diverge!


sschimel said:


> That stitch is called the split stitch. I thought I had invented it but of course, there's nothing new under the sun. http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113296


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I posted about that stitch over a year ago. If you search my topics, I have really great pics of it.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sschimel said:


> I posted about that stitch over a year ago. If you search my topics, I have really great pics of it.


I had seen that picture that's on Knitty before....maybe from your post awhile back..??? Quite a coincidence! I really do like that stitch!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting stitch on the You tube video but not the stitch in the sample shown in this discussion. The sample asked about looks like a twisted stitch of some sort.


----------

